# Best price for Ortho All Flex Diaphragm?



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I found it online at westons.com (UK) for $28 including shipping. Is this the best I'm going to do, or does someone have a coupon code or know some secrets?! Thank you!!


----------

